# Is my 9 month old girl on a small size?



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

She looks just fine to me. My 10 month old has been in the 40's for several months. I think she's about 46 now. Yours looks good. My Vet said mine is perfect size.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My last girl stayed around 54 pounds her while life. She was lean by nature I guess because she had access to food anytime. Layla looks good to me and will probably still grow a little and fill out more.


----------



## Evarlette (Jan 20, 2018)

This is Layla and her big brother Louie (almost 2) few weeks ago


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

She looks like a good size to me. My girl is at the small side of standard and weighs about 55 lbs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My 8 month old is 57 lbs. Compared to her mom and grandma, she is much leaner. I anticipate her filling in over the next year or so.  Cause that is what Bear did. I think your girl is fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I always smile when I see posts like this. My 5-year-old girl is 20.5 inches tall and 45 pounds. I love her size.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks very good to me. The breed standard calls for females to be 55 to 65 lbs. so she's right in the middle. Since she's only 9 months old she will likely fill out and add more weight. The breed standard calls for females to be somewhat smaller in stature and weight than males, so you should expect that she will remain smaller than your male.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Piper is 8 months and probably 50 pounds. We keep in contact with many of her siblings and their weights are all over the board. One of her brothers is already over 70 pounds! Our last Golden settled in at around 65 pounds. She looks fine.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Maggie is just about 16 months old (on the 23rd) and is 58 pounds. The growth plates close between 12-14 months and will "fill-in" up till about 18 months adding up to 3-5 pounds or there abouts, sometimes not much added weight either.. Remember, breed standard for females is 55-65lbs and males 65-75lbs. And they won't add very much weight from 9-12 months as their growth is greatly slowed by then.



Your pup looks like a perfectly sized female that is just a 9 month old girl who hasn't filled in yet. And Honestly, you want her body weight/condition to stay just like that. Keep them lean, not skinny. dogs just 5lbs over weight cant live 2.5 years shorter and 5lbs under target weight can live 2.5 years longer on average, so keep them lean.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

She's quite a bit bigger than my 3-year-old male, who weighs in at 54 lbs.
She's also still very young and hasn't finished growing yet. She'll continue to grow for a few more months, and will keep filling out until she's about 2 years old.


----------



## Evarlette (Jan 20, 2018)

I went to the vet to check my dog’s weight today and Layla weight 62.5 lbs. My other one 91... I guess she’s a healthy weight for her age. I don’t want for her to have the same weight problems like my other Golden. He’s 10lbs overweight and despite him being on weight management kibble and me giving him only 2 cups per day, he can’t lose weight...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Evarlette said:


> I went to the vet to check my dog’s weight today and Layla weight 62.5 lbs. My other one 91... I guess she’s a healthy weight for her age. I don’t want for her to have the same weight problems like my other Golden. He’s 10lbs overweight and despite him being on weight management kibble and me giving him only 2 cups per day, he can’t lose weight...


Add some canned, reduced sodium green beans to your dog's bowl and cut back on the amount of kibble. I'm guessing he is neutered - the hormonal change reduces his muscle mass and he no longer requires so much food. Same with a spayed female, hormonal changes mean less calories required.

The best thing you can do is cut out the treats, cut back the food and get them out moving however you can every day. Off leash hikes or swimming would be ideal but leash walks in the neighborhood would be better than nothing. 

If you want to do your best to give your dogs the longest lives possible, they are better off a little bit too lean than a little bit too heavy. It is proven to add years to their lives. Here is some reading you may find interesting:

https://www.prevention.com/life/a20461443/extend-your-dogs-life/

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...iction-diet-extends-life-of-monkeys-by-years/

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2002-09/uop-rda091302.php


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella is 7.5 months and at 7 months was 50. She looks like she’s grown taller this week. Good bone on her and lean. Coat like no other when she’s at the end of her groom. Her mom is between 62-65 lbs and I think her dad is around 70?


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

She looks perfect and she's very pretty. My girl's a year and she's only 54lbs.


----------

